# Zeichenprogramm für Blockschaltbilder Regelungstechnik



## mortus (18 März 2013)

Hallo zusammen, kennt jemand ein Zeichenprogramm, wo man Blockschaltbilder für die Regelungstechnik zeichnen kann? MfG mortus


----------



## BrainArni (18 März 2013)

Moin mortus,

Das einzige Programm was ich kenne, womit man das richtig gut machen kann, ist Matlab/Simulink, wobei das natürlich nicht zum erstellen von Schaltbildern erstellen ist. Funktioniert aber prima. Als Student bekommt man das Tool auch kostenlos. Ansonsten kann man mit Microsoft Visio arbeiten.


----------



## mortus (18 März 2013)

Danke BrainArni, für die schnelle Antwort. Muss auch gar kein professionelles Zeichenprogramm sein. Werde mal nach Simulink/Matlab suchen. Gruß mortus


----------



## marlob (18 März 2013)

Als Alternative zu Matlab/Simulink gibt es noch das freie Softwarepaket Scilab/Xcos


----------



## mortus (18 März 2013)

Bei Matlab habe ich mich angemeldet und bekomme innerhalb drei Tagen eine Testlizenz. Scilab habe ich auch heruntergeladen, jedoch kann ich dort nicht die Symbole wie PTn-Strecke oder PID-Regler finden. Sind diese Symbole denn bei Matlab vorhanden. Ich habe sonst mit WinFact gearbeitet (hauptsächlich zum Simulieren) aber die Darstellung ist nicht so toll.


----------



## ducati (19 März 2013)

Naja, Matlab/Simulink als Zeichenprogramm zu verwenden, ist schon etwas übertrieben... Simulink ist sowas ähnliches wie WinFact. Nur viel umfangreicher. Ob Dir die Darstellung dort besser gefällt, musst Du selbst entscheiden.

Auf jeden Fall wird Matlab/Simulink in vielen Unternehmen eingesetzt, weshalb es sich lohnt, sich damit zu beschäftigen.

Gruß.


----------

